# Convoy Drills course



## Jarnhamar (13 Oct 2007)

If any of you CSS types get a chance to take this course do what you can to get your name on it. It's awesome.

Never thought I'd be doing live fire section attacks with night vision goggles at night with truckers clerks and mechanics.


----------



## patt (13 Oct 2007)

we are going to be doing those drills next week as part of our TMST training. im looking forward to learning them as apposed to our drills.


----------



## geo (14 Oct 2007)

Remember... there are no safe Rear areas anymore.  Once you are "out of the Wire" you are in "indian country".
Clerks, cooks, mechanics and truckers must know the business end of the service rifle AND use the equipment combat arms soldiers have used... body armour, helmets, MGs, NVGs, etc.

I always thought those admin DPs were a bit ridiculous and unrealistic in today's combat environment.  Glad that lessons learnt is making it's way down to the new guys.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Oct 2007)

DP's in the old book are mostly gone with. User/TPT goes in... site lay out.. come on guys.
Remember when you are out of those bubbles dotted across the map, you can face anything, anytime.
I have done a few live fire ex down south. It was a good go. 
C/S Tommy here, just got back from the box, I believe. I'm sure he can fill you in.

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## TruckerTony18 (14 Oct 2007)

Glad to see mbrs are getting something out of this course. As one of the Instructors Its great to see CSS developing into better combat ready soldiers!


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Oct 2007)

Bin rat or black hat, here you tow the line at the pointy end. Or you get smashed.

In this regiment we all equally go hard. No exceptions.

Enemy fire does not descriminate who Corps cops small arms fire.

Cheers,


Wes


----------



## Robbie (17 Dec 2007)

Like it has already been said this is a very! good course.  You acutely become alittle more confident with your weapon by the end of it.

Best part of build up for TF3 08 so far.


----------



## TN2IC (17 Dec 2007)

Best of luck to you Robbie. Make sure you avoid the Jingle trucks.


----------

